# Thoughts on using a Bird Avairy for a snake enclosure?



## Jayo Stenz (Aug 13, 2018)

I can't seem to find any information on this topic anywhere on the internet. 
But what is the general consensus when it comes to using bird aviaries for snake enclosures?

Our snake is an Olive Python, approx 2 meters long and we feel that its enclosure is too small for it now, but a new or even second hand enclosure is ridiculously expensive. However an "anti-snake" bird aviary, funnily enough designed to keep snakes out, is much much cheaper and much much larger. So why couldn't I just set up a heat lamp and all the other requirements inside that for my snake instead of putting it in a glass box! I think she would love the extra "leg-room". Hah. 

But seriously, is this not an ingenious idea? or is this just silly for some reason I'm not seeing?

Serious replies with knowledge please!


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 13, 2018)

Depends on size of the wire that is used normally the wire that comes in ready made kits is chicken wire which is to big i can be usied an i have seen it used but they were either with the wire replaced or custom made n


----------



## Jayo Stenz (Aug 13, 2018)

Shaggers89 said:


> Depends on size of the wire that is used normally the wire that comes in ready made kits is chicken wire which is to big i can be usied an i have seen it used but they were either with the wire replaced or custom made n



The ones i am looking at have anti-snake mesh. They're too small even for mice to get through.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 13, 2018)

Bird aviaries are definitely ok for pythons, especially if it has a sheltered and unsheltered area, you just have to make sure it is 100% snake proof (no holes in mesh, no way to get out)

And you can add large branches and hide boxes for them too


----------



## Jayo Stenz (Aug 13, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Bird aviaries are definitely ok for pythons, especially if it has a sheltered and unsheltered area, you just have to make sure it is 100% snake proof (no holes in mesh, no way to get out)
> 
> And you can add large branches and hide boxes for them too



Thats hopeful thank you. I think I will get some plumbers joint filler putty type stuff and fill any holes.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 13, 2018)

Ok didnt even think of the ones that are made to keep snakes out
always though they were a good idea it also is easier to enrich the pythons because you can literally plant bigger shrubs and bushes straight into the avairy


----------



## Jayo Stenz (Aug 13, 2018)

Shaggers89 said:


> Ok didnt even think of the ones that are made to keep snakes out
> always though they were a good idea it also is easier to enrich the pythons because you can literally plant bigger shrubs and bushes straight into the avairy



Yeah thats true. Could layer the bottom and plant grass and small shrubs in there. Im excitied


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 13, 2018)

Where abouts are you? This is an important consideration for putting an Olive Python outside. At the very least you will need to locate it so that it gets a lot of morning sun and is protected from strong winds and overheating in summer. Frankly if you are in the southern states I wouldn't put an Olive Python outside for the cooler months especially. They come from areas that have warm days throughout the year, and providing only a limited basking spot on a cold winter day in southern Australia is asking for trouble. I keep my Carpets and Diamonds outside here on the mid-north coast where we usually have very mild and fairly short winters, but wouldn't consider doing it with an Olive.

Jamie


----------



## Jayo Stenz (Aug 13, 2018)

pythoninfinite said:


> Where abouts are you? This is an important consideration for putting an Olive Python outside. At the very least you will need to locate it so that it gets a lot of morning sun and is protected from strong winds and overheating in summer. Frankly if you are in the southern states I wouldn't put an Olive Python outside for the cooler months especially. They come from areas that have warm days throughout the year, and providing only a limited basking spot on a cold winter day in southern Australia is asking for trouble. I keep my Carpets and Diamonds outside here on the mid-north coast where we usually have very mild and fairly short winters, but wouldn't consider doing it with an Olive.
> 
> Jamie


Good question. Im in SE QLD so its pretty humid most the time but our winters get frosty, we have a heat lamp and heat mat however and our snake has been outside the whole time anyway (just in a glass cage on the balcony).
So I think she'll be sweet


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 13, 2018)

Jayo Stenz said:


> Good question. Im in SE QLD so its pretty humid most the time but our winters get frosty, we have a heat lamp and heat mat however and our snake has been outside the whole time anyway (just in a glass cage on the balcony).
> So I think she'll be sweet



It will be a risk, so it's your choice. It will be far more exposed in an aviary, so you will need as much winter sun as you can provide, and protection from the extremes of summer - excessive heat will kill a snake far quicker (a couple of hours) than being too cold, but you need to be prepared for the possibility of respiratory infections during cold weather. Large pythons bask during the mornings in winter, and then hide away tightly curled up in a small space to retain warmth for the rest of the day and night before basking again the next day. Providing heat at night in an aviary in cold weather may prevent any chance of the animal establishing a natural routine, and promote activity at the wrong times of day.

Can I ask why you got one of Australia's biggest snakes if you can't afford to, or don't want to, house it without risking its health?

Jamie


----------



## Jayo Stenz (Aug 13, 2018)

pythoninfinite said:


> Can I ask why you got one of Australia's biggest snakes if you can't afford to, or don't want to, house it without risking its health?
> 
> Jamie



We can afford to look after her, we have and we will continue to. The thing is her enclosure at the moment is fine, most people wouldnt upgrade. We've had her for about 5 years and we just like to look after our animals in a way that makes them not just simply surviving, but actually the happiest we can get them. In the wild they would have endless space to roam, so we figured if theres a way we can give her more room than we will.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 13, 2018)

In the wild, big pythons don't roam endlessly - they usually have a territory with which they become very familiar, and don't move much beyond that space at all, especially females. I wouldn't let "feeling good" about doing the best for your animal override the best considerations for its health, which in this case, might mean having more control over the husbandry parameters it needs to remain in top health. Pythons, especially big ones, have very economical energy budgets - they eat, they bask and they rest, and won't do anything more if they don't have to. Roaming for the sake of roaming isn't something that comes into their range of daily considerations. Not saying it shouldn't have adequate space, but to give it more space than it needs simply because it will make you feel good may actually compromise its health if you don't get its new accommodation right. Don't even consider moving it outdoors until late spring/early summer when the nights are warmer and it can adjust to its new home. You might also find that an aviary using mouse wire (what you call snake wire) can actually damage a snake's snout very badly if it gets wanderlust, which they do from time to time (usually hormone driven). The fine wire can act like a cheese grater on their noses, cutting into scales and flesh until it does permanent and significant damage.

You asked for replies with knowledge, but you seem determined to do what you want anyway. 

Jamie


----------



## Jayo Stenz (Aug 13, 2018)

pythoninfinite said:


> In the wild, big pythons don't roam endlessly - they usually have a territory with which they become very familiar, and don't move much beyond that space at all, especially females. I wouldn't let "feeling good" about doing the best for your animal override the best considerations for its health, which in this case, might mean having more control over the husbandry parameters it needs to remain in top health. Pythons, especially big ones, have very economical energy budgets - they eat, they bask and they rest, and won't do anything more if they don't have to. Roaming for the sake of roaming isn't something that comes into their range of daily considerations. Not saying it shouldn't have adequate space, but to give it more space than it needs simply because it will make you feel good may actually compromise its health if you don't get its new accommodation right. Don't even consider moving it outdoors until late spring/early summer when the nights are warmer and it can adjust to its new home. You might also find that an aviary using mouse wire (what you call snake wire) can actually damage a snake's snout very badly if it gets wanderlust, which they do from time to time (usually hormone driven). The fine wire can act like a cheese grater on their noses, cutting into scales and flesh until it does permanent and significant damage.
> 
> You asked for replies with knowledge, but you seem determined to do what you want anyway.
> 
> Jamie


Well I must admit this information is more new to me. I guess your first message felt slightly aggressive, as well as your second one. But considering you are passionate about making sure snakes have the right habitat for their health I understand your frustration when it comes to people who want to try different things.

I will definitely take what you've said onboard in my decision. This is why I came here!

Thanks Jamie


----------

